# mantenimiento de tacometro



## mariano281 (Oct 10, 2010)

Buenas noches a toda la comunidad. Este es mi primer post, aunque si bien hace tiempo los vengo leyendo y aprendiendo algo de electronica. Me presento, soy Mariano de Argentina (pcia de santa fe) y si bien no me dedico ni estudio cosas relacionadas con electronica, la tomo, junto con la mecanica, como un hobbie 
En mi haber ya llevo construidos varios encendidos transistorizados, para mi y para algunos amigos. He fabricado un amplificador stereo de 1vatio para usarlo en el celular con unos parlantes, etc. Ahora estoy en el area instrumental de un renault 18 (intrumental marca Jaeger Frances) al cual le he reparado la plaqueta electronica que mide presion y nivel de aceite que era lo unico que tenia roto.
Yendo al tema que me trae por aca, el problema que tengo es con el tacometro. 
Este tacometro es un simple circuito electronico que traduce los pulsos de la bobina en tension electrica. Esta tension alimenta una bobina, la cual mediante un juego de engranajes y una espira acerada que le hace fuerza antagonica, mueve la aguja indicadora sobre la escala. Les digo esto porque desconozco si abra otros tacometros totalmente electronicos. 
Actualmente tengo dos problemas:
El primero, es que requiere calibracion ya que no mide correctamente las rpm. Esto lo tengo resuelto ya que la calibracion es mediante un preset variable. Lo que voy a hacer es desoldar ese preset y en su lugar colocar un trimpod multivueltas remoto (con un pedazo de cable) para poder calibrarlo en plena marcha del vehiculo. 
El segundo problema es respecto a la limpieza del instrumento. En un inicio le limpie el eje y sus engranajes con un cepillito de cerdas finas y alcohol y luego lubrique con aceite fino. Esto de lubricar creo que fue un error, ya que funciona "pesado". La aguja como que tarda en subir y baja de forma escalonada. Creo que el aceite, por mas fino que sea, es algo pegajoso y por eso este problema.
Ahora bien, mi consulta es, como seria la forma mas adecuada de limpiar el instrumento???
Pense en hacerlo con un aerosol limpiacontactos, de forma que desplace bien la mugre y la grasitud 
¿ustedes que opinan? 
¿el instrumento luego, lo lubrico o dejo todo el mecanismo que trabaje en seco?
Espero me puedan dar una mano!
Desde ya muchas gracias!
Saludos!


----------



## Dano (Oct 10, 2010)

mariano281 dijo:


> Buenas noches a toda la comunidad. Este es mi primer post, aunque si bien hace tiempo los vengo leyendo y aprendiendo algo de electronica. Me presento, soy Mariano de Argentina (pcia de santa fe) y si bien no me dedico ni estudio cosas relacionadas con electronica, la tomo, junto con la mecanica, como un hobbie
> En mi haber ya llevo construidos varios encendidos transistorizados, para mi y para algunos amigos. He fabricado un amplificador stereo de 1vatio para usarlo en el celular con unos parlantes, etc. Ahora estoy en el area instrumental de un renault 18 (intrumental marca Jaeger Frances) al cual le he reparado la plaqueta electronica que mide presion y nivel de aceite que era lo unico que tenia roto.
> Yendo al tema que me trae por aca, el problema que tengo es con el tacometro.
> Este tacometro es un simple circuito electronico que traduce los pulsos de la bobina en tension electrica. Esta tension alimenta una bobina, la cual mediante un juego de engranajes y una espira acerada que le hace fuerza antagonica, mueve la aguja indicadora sobre la escala. Les digo esto porque desconozco si abra otros tacometros totalmente electronicos.
> ...



Si usas lubricante procura colocar aceite fino de máquina de coser.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 11, 2010)

Ummmmm . . . mejor comprá aceite para relojes , que creo es de nuez. Buscá "Fornituras para relój" (así se llaman los repuestos de relojería).

Para calibrar un tacómetro , se hace con un transformador de 6 o 9 Vac y un díodo en serie.

Con 50 Hz tenés 3000 pulsos por minuto (50 hz x 60 segundos)

Un motor de 4 cilindros cuatro tiempos , necesita 2 chispas por revolución , así que conectada la entrada del tacómetro al transformadorcito + díodo debería marcar 1.500 rpm 

Saludos !


----------



## mariano281 (Oct 12, 2010)

"dano" y "dosmetros" muchas gracias por la respuesta!
Dano, el aceite que use fue el archiconocido "penetrit" para maquinas de coser y aun asi esta lento.
Dosmetros voy a ver si consigo el lubricante que me indicas, la verdad no lo conocia.
Mi idea de calibrarlo con preset remoto es porque, mecanicamente, la certeza es que a 100km/h el motor tiene que girar a 3000 rpm. Ademas se que muchas calibraciones que se hacen con el instrumento aparte del vehiculo no siempre son precisas.
Todavia no se bien con que limpiarlo, aunque sigo pensando en usar aerosol limpiacontactos. ¿ustedes que opinan?
Saludos y gracias por las respuestas!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 12, 2010)

Limpialo con alcohol o con thinner , Contacmatic o Lubrimatic , también deberían servir.

Al circuito de calibración que te dije : transformador de 9 Vac + díodo , agregale 1 Kohm en serie (por si te mandás una macana ) y lo conectás una punta al chasis del coche y la otra al cable de entrada del tacómetro que va al distribuidor. 

Saludos !

*EDIT*: Si lo hacés con un puente de 4 díodos más la resistencia de 1K , ahí tenés justo las 3.000 rpm


----------



## mariano281 (Oct 12, 2010)

Gracias Dosmetros! le doy con contacmatic nomas entonces. El thinner no me convence mucho, los engranajes son plasticos y Thinner + plastico = macana .
Voy a hacer ese circuito que me decis para calibrar, cuando tenga noticias les cuento como me fue.
Gracias y saludos!


----------

